# Alcatel One Touch Fierce 2 7040n Root/Bootloader/Recovery



## DonSolo (Nov 7, 2014)

So my wife purchased the One Touch Fierce 2 after her Fierce 1 soft bricked (there wasn't ANY support out there for a stock firmware or update.zip).  This is a nice device: http://www.phonearena.com/phones/Alcatel-OneTouch-Fierce-2_id8868

Can we come up with an official root process?  I haven't tried the usual Framaroot or Towelroot because there isn't anything official to fall back on like an update.zip or something from Alcatel.  

A method for rooting, bootloader unlock, and custom recovery would be awesome for this device.  

Any suggestions??


----------



## DonSolo (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm willing to donate a test phone and money to a developer that wants to jump in on this.  I'm not good enough to form an exploit


----------



## atxking (Nov 12, 2014)

Just keeping your post alive I also have this phone would love to get cyanogen on this


----------



## davedwelling (Nov 13, 2014)

*I also would like cyanogen on this device just bought myself*

Really excited about this device when lanched just feels a little laggy but if we get a custom kernel we could all be gravy and also use find a way to use SD card as internel memory.


----------



## DonSolo (Nov 16, 2014)

davedwelling said:


> Really excited about this device when lanched just feels a little laggy but if we get a custom kernel we could all be gravy and also use find a way to use SD card as internel memory.

Click to collapse



Titanium backup will push all apps to SD with no problem 

Maybe another root exploit will surface and coincidentally work for this device. Hopefully. Devs never intentionally show love to Alcatel devices ??


----------



## atxking (Nov 18, 2014)

just a lil bump again


----------



## DonSolo (Nov 22, 2014)

Maybe this should be in General? ???


----------



## HUAWEIu8652 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Memory*

So today i got my 32gb sd card I ordered on amazon amd was looking at ways to move most apps to sd with no root and found a way. Google search: app to sd no root and the guide is by instructables. I now have about 560mb free on my internal storage.


----------



## stroker7040n (Dec 7, 2014)

*help!!!!!!!! alcatel one touch fierce 2 7040N from metropcs*

Please help I need to get passed the bootloader and at least root this Alcatel one touch fierce 2 7040N from metropcs running 4.4.2. There has to be  viable method of doing this. I don't want to brick the only thing I have and I can't keep buying new phones just to put hour after hour into to try and find ways. This would be awsome is I could do this. So can anyone please help


----------



## HUAWEIu8652 (Dec 10, 2014)

*No Root*



stroker7040n said:


> Please help I need to get passed the bootloader and at least root this Alcatel one touch fierce 2 7040N from metropcs running 4.4.2. There has to be  viable method of doing this. I don't want to brick the only thing I have and I can't keep buying new phones just to put hour after hour into to try and find ways. This would be awsome is I could do this. So can anyone please help

Click to collapse



 There isnt going to be root for this phone anytime soon. We might be lucky if we get Lollipop next year. Good thing this is a temporary phone for me.


----------



## keithbreezy50 (Dec 20, 2014)

*I can do it imma developer*



DonSolo said:


> I'm willing to donate a test phone and money to a developer that wants to jump in on thi​s.  I'm not good enough to form an exploit

Click to collapse



 i can so it im a developer


----------



## jrubi.arseven (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a bad feeling about this phone, Time to upgrade again [emoji19]


----------



## racosta201045 (Jan 13, 2015)

*root?*

I need some kind of root. Ram power sucks..needing to free up space
.


----------



## ryusufu (Jan 13, 2015)

*(Q) Unbrick Alcatel one touch fierce 2 7040n*

can someone help me unbrick my alcatel one touch fierce 2 7040n...... i tried hard reset it, but it is not working....... i also tried searching for stock rom but it is not available..... we dnt have alcatel shop here in Nigeria.... i bought it in usa... through metropcs


----------



## blackbos (Jan 29, 2015)

*root exploit vulnerability from z4root*

There a exploit in the z4root if someone can a way to somehow combine the z4root with towelpie root rooting mite be possible the alcatel is vulnerable to the z4root because it will try to attempt to acquire a root shell with the temporarily root before shutting of if there a way to combine this root with the exploit from the towelpie for kitkat. Rooting may be possible im not a developer or ill try myself


----------



## edgar1980 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi:

I have an alcatel 7040N, its from metro pcs, i need to flash it and cant be detected by alcatel upgrade tool. Then i wonder if someone knows where to get some rom for this model to load it from sdcard.

I have polarbox and octoplus, does exist any procedure to flash or unbrick the device with these tools?


----------



## ubigred (Apr 2, 2015)

Kingo Root?


----------



## androlocks (Apr 5, 2015)

DonSolo said:


> Titanium backup will push all apps to SD with no problem
> 
> Maybe another root exploit will surface and coincidentally work for this device. Hopefully. Devs never intentionally show love to Alcatel devices

Click to collapse



Find any way to root this device? or i do still wait


----------



## ubigred (Apr 7, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## TewSlo (May 15, 2015)

*Successful Root*

download Kingo Root APK from kingroot(d0t)net/root I downloaded AnTuTu Benchmark App from the Google Play Store, pressed "TEST", let it run until 10% and then pressed the home button to put it in the background and opened Kingo Root and it lagged quite a bit until about 70%; rebooted and was rooted! If it fails, go to Kingo Root App Info and clear the cache/data and try again!


----------



## DonSolo (Nov 7, 2014)

So my wife purchased the One Touch Fierce 2 after her Fierce 1 soft bricked (there wasn't ANY support out there for a stock firmware or update.zip).  This is a nice device: http://www.phonearena.com/phones/Alcatel-OneTouch-Fierce-2_id8868

Can we come up with an official root process?  I haven't tried the usual Framaroot or Towelroot because there isn't anything official to fall back on like an update.zip or something from Alcatel.  

A method for rooting, bootloader unlock, and custom recovery would be awesome for this device.  

Any suggestions??


----------



## TewSlo (May 15, 2015)

Just want to show a confirmation screenshot


----------



## Espada_Starrk (May 16, 2015)

Its not working for me what exactly did you do step by step


----------



## Espada_Starrk (May 17, 2015)

brad2192 said:


> download Kingo Root APK from kingroot(d0t)net/root I downloaded AnTuTu Benchmark App from the Google Play Store, pressed "TEST", let it run until 10% and then pressed the home button to put it in the background and opened Kingo Root and it lagged quite a bit until about 70%; rebooted and was rooted! If it fails, go to Kingo Root App Info and clear the cache/data and try again!

Click to collapse



I tried but my phone will still shut off and I won't have root


----------



## konsolen (May 17, 2015)

hi espada,
after your root fail, clear the antutu and the kingo app in your setting menu.
sometimes this method must tried 10 to 20 times to work.

So after every failed try, clear the 2 apps and close all apps that run at the moment.
and dont forget to check usb debugging on your device. 
also alcatel is a little  bit tricky with drivers.so look for the original drivers.

good luck, good root!


----------



## KenJi832 (May 19, 2015)

*Thank you!!!!!*

Root with Kingroot and Antutu worked perfectly! I finally have root on my 7040n! Thank you guys!! xD


----------



## Thuggins2086 (May 27, 2015)

I can't even get KingRoot to install! Unknown sources is turned on and it even asks if I'm willing to install it even though it could bypass android security...blah blah blah. I said ok and then it tells me the app didn't install.

EDIT: Nevermind. I didn't see the other option next to "ok" that said "Install Anyway."


----------



## snz1o (Jun 3, 2015)

*succes*

I Finally rooted my alcatel Fierce 2 after a lot of failures.

I used KingRoot 4.1

It was getting stuck on 22% all the time so what I did was before it got stuck I press home button to minimize it and I relaunch the app and when it opened was at 56% and did not stop until root was successful.

I do not know if I was lucky but it worked.
I hope this help.


----------



## jrock77420 (Jun 6, 2015)

I rooted my 7040N but then lost root. Now SuperSU is installed but no root....ever heard of that?


----------



## Crono11218 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Finally rooted permanently*

Ive had  Alcatel One touch fierce 2 for several months and tried evry root method possible
With no success Ive searched google and after countess hours
Stumbled upon this link post 42

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/rooting-alcatel-fierce-2-7040t-t2907175/page5

Follow the steps exactly as outlined
After two hours 10 tries and three cigarettes I got it and it works sooo perfect 
Just dont get frustrated and keep trying you will need king root 4.1
And antutu benchmRk from play store

This method is for full root with locked bootloader

Carful with exposed as some scripts will brick your phone 
Also for now I was unable to find a script to change kinguser to super su but busybox romtool box lucky pacter all work flawless


----------



## noblelinux (Jun 14, 2015)

Ive had it for 8hrs and thanks to these forums got it to work heres a video for confirmation

Watch "Rooted Alcatel Fierce 2 (7040N) w/KingRoot 4.1 Apk" https://youtu.be/-AgPlh5697Q

Sent from my SM-G900H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arashde (Jun 15, 2015)

*Alcatel Fierce 2 (7040n) Recovery Mode problem*

I finally rooted fierce 2 ,But after that when I decided to install CWM recovery, I discovered that My recovery mode is not working (is not accessible any more). Because I've installed a wrong version of CWMR, Now i need to find the right version of CWM for my phone or a backup(flashify apk) of stock recovery mode (7040n).
I will be really thankful if someone could help me to find either of the two.


----------



## Blgsigzorz (Jun 16, 2015)

*are you still offering?*



DonSolo said:


> I'm willing to donate a test phone and money to a developer that wants to jump in on this.  I'm not good enough to form an exploit[/QUOTE.
> Are yo lu still offering?

Click to collapse


----------



## Victor_010 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Root Alcatel*

A Root Method For The Alcatel One Touch Fierce 2 Would be kingroot


----------



## Jayfeatherz (Jun 20, 2015)

arashde said:


> I finally rooted fierce 2 ,But after that when I decided to install CWM recovery, I discovered that My recovery mode is not working (is not accessible any more). Because I've installed a wrong version of CWMR, Now i need to find the right version of CWM for my phone or a backup(flashify apk) of stock recovery mode (7040n).
> I will be really thankful if someone could help me to find either of the two.

Click to collapse



How did you root it? I trying to root my phone but I can't do it. D:


----------



## darealangelcolon (Jun 23, 2015)

*Here is a root option*

I have verified this to work on my N... this guide was originally for a T but as you will see I have an N and I am rooted

this was found on a page on xda link at bottom



> Ok this is what finally did it for me
> 
> 1)Installed Kingroot (v4.0) to my phone Place shortcut on home screen but do not execute yet)
> 2)Installed latest Antutu Benchmark from Play store to my phone (place shortcut on home screen)
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/rooting-alcatel-fierce-2-7040t-t2907175/page5

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/rooting-alcatel-fierce-2-7040t-t2907175/page5


----------



## Red8ball (Jun 25, 2015)

*It lies!! lol*

I have used the kingroot+antutu method over and over, it will eventually claim success, yet I have no permissions to the users command in terminal/busybox. Similarly when I apply folder name changes to normally protected folders, they refuse to change sometimes, others they refuse to change back. The final thing, iroot is the only thing that says I don't have root access, I can trick it by replacing kinguser with SU, but nothing actually seems to work. All system and obb folders are blank as well.

Alcatel one touch fierce 2 7040N kitkat 4.4.2 from metro PCS


----------



## Hsj777 (Jun 27, 2015)

snz1o said:


> I Finally rooted my alcatel Fierce 2 after a lot of failures.
> 
> I used KingRoot 4.1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man it worked for me too!!!


----------



## Android..Noob (Jul 8, 2015)

Any one have a Custon Recovery like CWM or TWRP that works for this Phone and has anyone successfully flashed a ROM or Kernerl


----------



## TewSlo (Jul 9, 2015)

Android..Noob said:


> Any one have a Custon Recovery like CWM or TWRP that works for this Phone and has anyone successfully flashed a ROM or Kernerl

Click to collapse



I'd just download 3C Toolbox Pro and configure form there, unlock the CPU cores and set them to performance, I didn't waste my time making a CFW for that phone


----------



## BlackAuras (Jul 13, 2015)

*I Found a Root!!!*

First, you need to download Anututu Benchmark and Kingroot from online. Get the 4.0 version. It will not be in English be that is fine. Now, open Anututu and run it, let it got to 10% then go open Kingroot and click root. Do not click the screen, that just makes it restart. After it restarts, run anututu but this time as soon as it starts, go to app settings and clear data for Kingroot. Now open kingroot and click root. Keep doing this process until the precentage reaches 100% THEN restarts, not before then. I had to do this about 5 times before it became rooted. But I have to say, you can't do much still as not custom rom or recovery supports this phone saddly. :crying:


----------



## DonSolo (Nov 7, 2014)

So my wife purchased the One Touch Fierce 2 after her Fierce 1 soft bricked (there wasn't ANY support out there for a stock firmware or update.zip).  This is a nice device: http://www.phonearena.com/phones/Alcatel-OneTouch-Fierce-2_id8868

Can we come up with an official root process?  I haven't tried the usual Framaroot or Towelroot because there isn't anything official to fall back on like an update.zip or something from Alcatel.  

A method for rooting, bootloader unlock, and custom recovery would be awesome for this device.  

Any suggestions??


----------



## Kristeena (Aug 16, 2015)

*I have a rooted Alcatel one touch fierce 2*

I downloaded kingroot on my computer and it worked for my phone.


----------



## DillonHerring (Sep 6, 2015)

Soo, about that bootloader though? Anyone unlock it? Can we use recovery builder to make a custom recovery from stock? Knowing theres noo way to flash a stock back makes me very careful right now, im rooted, I used kingroot. It took three tries, pc version. I removed all bloat, exchanged kingusersu for supersu pro. If anyone needs help doing that part, you have to have to leave the kinguser su installed because it gives permission to supersu to install its binary.  Once the binary is installed, then go to options and install it to system.  Then finally you are able to remove the kinguser su without suffering any setbacks using a system app remover. If you dont follow that order you will have to reroot.


----------



## unbreakable360 (Oct 12, 2015)

Still looking for custom ROMs and how to install a recovery I've found that the phone actually has a recovery mode but I cannot use ROM manager with it which sucks because I can't backup


----------



## BigCountry907 (Oct 15, 2015)

*superuser*

I have 7040T rooted Kingroot

Cant get supersu loaded
it wont load binaries

any help is appreciated


----------



## jdepp135 (Oct 21, 2015)

Use kingroot, had it for about a year now on my 7040N


----------



## unbreakable360 (Oct 22, 2015)

Can a custom recovery be installed on this phone? Or can I back up using it's stock recovery if so how I want to experiment with ROMs but backup is a must


----------



## BigCountry907 (Oct 25, 2015)

I backed up my phone using ADB by dumping the recovery and boot to .img files
I also made a backup with online nandroid backup app.
This gave me a CWM backup.
I installed Kitchen in CYGWIN and rebuilt the ROM. I used the add root to Boot.img which shows the boot img is unsecured. I also DE-Odexed the ROM. By creating the EDIFY_Defs file using the phones mountpoints i got through ADB kitchen builds good META-INF folder. 
So now i have a good UPDATE.ZIP.
Problem is you cant load it with the stock recovery.

I get error Signature Failed.

We need a factory UPDATE.ZIP.  the only way we can get that is if someone has a phone thats not updated yet. They can capture the OTA Update.Zip and that is loadable with the stock revovery.

Anyway so i have a good ROM that can be loaded if someone knows a way to flash it.
If we can get that OTA Update im sure we could use it to fix any Broken Phones.


----------



## Nastynatey (Nov 10, 2015)

Could u use a app like flashify to flash it?


----------



## BigCountry907 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you can boot your phone. But i dont know of a pc version. It only seems to be ok to restore the recovery image or boot. But id be careful. Flashify started my problems


----------



## nfsmasterbabam (Nov 26, 2015)

*kingroot apk*



DonSolo said:


> So my wife purchased the One Touch Fierce 2 after her Fierce 1 soft bricked (there wasn't ANY support out there for a stock firmware or update.zip).  This is a nice device: url url url url missing url
> 
> Can we come up with an official root process?  I haven't tried the usual Framaroot or Towelroot because there isn't anything official to fall back on like an update.zip or something from Alcatel.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



kingroot apk works for alot of devices. my alcatel one touch evolve 2 and my cousins alcatel OT fierce rooted instantly. I reccomend this. my youtube is nfsmasterbabam. i have a totorial on rooting it and switching from kingroot to SuperSU (yes its weird to switch but thanks to wolfdr0id, it was possible.


----------



## Mi5sy_D (Nov 27, 2015)

*Alcatel One Touch Fierce 2 Root*

I used Kingroot. So far it's worked. I followed and read a lot of different material regarding root of this phone. I did install it once before with no success. I uninstalled it, waited a few days and tried it again. It shows that my phone is rooted. I tried 4 or 5 root checkers to make sure they all gave me the same results. Hope this helps


----------



## TewSlo (Dec 31, 2015)

Mi5sy_D said:


> I used Kingroot. So far it's worked. I followed and read a lot of different material regarding root of this phone. I did install it once before with no success. I uninstalled it, waited a few days and tried it again. It shows that my phone is rooted. I tried 4 or 5 root checkers to make sure they all gave me the same results. Hope this helps

Click to collapse



I do recommend swapping Kinguser for SuperSu, I have seen numerous compatibility issues with root applications in my own experience. The Kingroot team is doing an awesome job, but their Su app is still lacking nonetheless. There is a few ways to do this posted in the forums I recommend doing so and you will notice an increase in performance and compatibility!


----------



## Jô$èph D (Jan 5, 2016)

*Yes there I a way*



unbreakable360 said:


> Can a custom recovery be installed on this phone? Or can I back up using it's stock recovery if so how I want to experiment with ROMs but backup is a must

Click to collapse



  this link will get you TWRP and CWM on Alcatel one touch fierce 2


----------



## BigCountry907 (Jan 5, 2016)

I wasnt aware of any CWM or TWRP. The bootloader is still locked.

But i found a way to fix the factory recovery and flash the phone.
You can find my stuff here.

http://androidforums.com/threads/roms-for-the-fierce-2.918921/page-4


----------



## rshemel (Jan 13, 2016)

*My Alcatel Fierce 2 (One Touch 7040n) Stucked on Boot...!!!*

I have received an Alcatel Fierce 2 (One Touch 7040n) which seems to be bricked..... it stuck on boot LOGO....
But I can go to recovery mode....and also fastboot mode ( Bootloader mode )...... nothing else.......
I am asking to the Developer.....Editor......Senior......anyone who can fix it......... Please..... Help me...... I am really stucked at this.... I have this issue from a long time...... 
Any way to flash it....... may be through fastboot........or adb sideload...... any rom......any information plz...

admin.....sorry......plz.. move this post to the right thread....

[email protected]


----------



## CR9W4HX (Jan 16, 2016)

able to find the method to repair the Alcatel OT fierce 2
step 1-
when you turn on and stay on the logo something precionar RECET the button several occasions is the one on the bottom into a hole
Step 2-
precionar after the Options button on the right three veses
step 3-
precionar home 5 veses
step 4-
pecionado stop button to return mast to change the boot logo at Metro PCS


ready so I worked my 7040n also with the recovery I have stock if they wish - CR0W4HX


----------



## DonPFunkRuSta (Jan 23, 2016)

*Alcatel One Touch Fierce 2 Root*

Just got mine to root with no problem finally. Go to https: //www  .kingoapp.  com and download the windows pc version, make sure your phone is in charge only mode and have debugging enabled before you start the rooting process. Enjoy!!


----------



## tronmech (Feb 24, 2016)

My son managed to brick his Fierce 2 (7040T on the sticker) today applying the latest OTA. Anyone have a backup image that can be used to reflash the device?


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 24, 2016)

tronmech said:


> My son managed to brick his Fierce 2 (7040T on the sticker) today applying the latest OTA. Anyone have a backup image that can be used to reflash the device?

Click to collapse



having the same issue myself. 7040n


----------



## unbreakable360 (May 3, 2016)

Jô$èph D said:


> this link will get you TWRP and CWM on Alcatel one touch fierce 2

Click to collapse



There's no link provided kind sir


----------



## DonSolo (Nov 7, 2014)

So my wife purchased the One Touch Fierce 2 after her Fierce 1 soft bricked (there wasn't ANY support out there for a stock firmware or update.zip).  This is a nice device: http://www.phonearena.com/phones/Alcatel-OneTouch-Fierce-2_id8868

Can we come up with an official root process?  I haven't tried the usual Framaroot or Towelroot because there isn't anything official to fall back on like an update.zip or something from Alcatel.  

A method for rooting, bootloader unlock, and custom recovery would be awesome for this device.  

Any suggestions??


----------



## DJGUS (May 12, 2016)

I repair mine Alcatel Fierce I 7024N with the Furious Gold box.. it's the only way to repair the brick



tronmech said:


> My son managed to brick his Fierce 2 (7040T on the sticker) today applying the latest OTA. Anyone have a backup image that can be used to reflash the device?

Click to collapse


----------



## unbreakable360 (Aug 10, 2016)

So still no custom recovery ?


----------



## Jô$èph D (Sep 8, 2016)

unbreakable360 said:


> There's no link provided kind sir

Click to collapse



I am sorry


----------



## BigCountry907 (Sep 8, 2016)

There is no twrp but the files I made here will allow you to flash.
Read the last 5 pages of this thread.
http://androidforums.com/threads/roms-for-the-fierce-2.918921/page-10#post-7382970

If you install the patched recovery I made then I can give you the key pair to sign your own zip files.
Or sign zip files for you.

It is a stock recovery that I modified to pass the zip File Signature Checking.

I can make recoveries for other devices too, it will allow you to flash just like TWRP.
You just have to sign the zips with the key pair.


----------



## kato7youknow (Oct 10, 2016)

*king root worked for me. *



Victor_010 said:


> A Root Method For The Alcatel One Touch Fierce 2 Would be kingroot

Click to collapse



thanks.


----------



## riuber (Nov 6, 2016)

necesito revivir mi alcatel OT 7040N que se ne queda en la pantalla del logo


----------



## Jesus_9823 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello good, I speak Spanish and translating it with google translator, I hope I understand, I need help since I have an alcatel 7040n totally dead, ie just turn on and do not pass the logo and try everything on the internet but I can not find it alone How to put it in Fastboot mode to install a rom and make the cache and erase data does not work. I also have the original recovery


----------



## Seyedhamed69 (Apr 13, 2017)

Jesus_9823 said:


> Hello good, I speak Spanish and translating it with google translator, I hope I understand, I need help since I have an alcatel 7040n totally dead, ie just turn on and do not pass the logo and try everything on the internet but I can not find it alone How to put it in Fastboot mode to install a rom and make the cache and erase data does not work. I also have the original recovery

Click to collapse



Hola, soy persa y traducirlo con Google. También mi dispositivo es "Alcatel One Touch Fierce2 -7040 N" Es por desgracia para la ROM oficial y la costumbre Rom. No encontrar ninguna "aplicaciones, cualquier soporte, cualquier sitio y cualquier ayuda para este dispositivos en el mundo, *** cuando desea enraizamiento de su dispositivo USE con PC manera becuse éxito mucho.si tienes recuperación y copia de seguridad del dispositivo por favor env Hola, soy persa y traducirlo con Google. También mi dispositivo es "Alcatel One Touch Fierce2 -7040 N" Es por desgracia para la ROM oficial y la costumbre Rom. No encontrar ninguna "aplicaciones, cualquier soporte, cualquier sitio y cualquier ayuda para este dispositivos en el mundo, *** cuando desea enraizamiento de su dispositivo USE con PC manera becuse éxito mucho.si tienes recuperación y copia de seguridad del dispositivo por favor env


----------



## Jô$èph D (Jun 30, 2017)

Srry link did not show up for some reason


----------



## CutterSpaulding (Jul 28, 2017)

I have a Alcatel Fierce 2 (One Touch 7040n) and i dont why or how. But the wifi will not turn on. Just says "turning on wifi" , but it never does.I factory reset phone, wiped data and cache, still doesnt work. Any known reason? And how to fix problem?


----------



## Gamekeeper408 (Jul 30, 2017)

blackbos said:


> There a exploit in the z4root if someone can a way to somehow combine the z4root with towelpie root rooting mite be possible the alcatel is vulnerable to the z4root because it will try to attempt to acquire a root shell with the temporarily root before shutting of if there a way to combine this root with the exploit from the towelpie for kitkat. Rooting may be possible im not a developer or ill try myself

Click to collapse



Sounds do'able lol


----------



## daisorlz29 (Oct 8, 2018)

i have alcatel fierce 2 7040n cousin changed my original pattern lock, and he forget the new pattern lock he created, i tried doing hard reset but there's no recovery mode in it, please help me how? i really need it.


----------



## CARLO5ONIC (Feb 5, 2019)

daisorlz29 said:


> i have alcatel fierce 2 7040n cousin changed my original pattern lock, and he forget the new pattern lock he created, i tried doing hard reset but there's no recovery mode in it, please help me how? i really need it.

Click to collapse



This Device does have a recovery, there are multiple guides online.


----------



## CutterSpaulding (Feb 26, 2020)

*Was cleaning out so "Miscellaneous Crap" drawer, and ran across my old Alcatel OneTouch Fierce 2 7040N.  And guess what?  I never did get the WiFi issues fixed. I am now trying to find the stock ROM so I can sideload it, or flash it. But both seem to be elusive. Does anyone have a info that will point me in the right direction? If this was  Hot/Cold game....I be frozen solid! lol
 Thanks in advance!!!
Cutter*


----------

